# Travel Destinations > North America >  Our famous crossword puzzle have you tried?

## natashaevans

Waffle is a crossword and Wordle hybrid. Because Wordle is so popular, there are many alternatives to it. It's time for a new word game.

Although Waffle is just the latest in a long line of Wordle adversaries, it is easily one of the most formidable. All of Wordle's basic rules (including green and yellow codes) have been incorporated into Waffle.


What Are The Rules Of The Game?

Waffle game begins with a grid of possible letters in both true and false positions, rather than giving you a blank canvas and evaluating on you to fill it in. A waffle grid contains six five-letter words. It is necessary to horizontally and vertically arrange the letters into the appropriate words. The letters can be dragged to any location on the board. A change in letter color indicates whether or not they are in the proper location.

Using the color of each cell in the grid, you can determine how close you are to the bottom row:

 -The green lettering on the previous row is an exact match

-The yellow text appears in the last row, but in a different column.

-The final row does not have any gray letters.

-If a letter appears more than once, only those cells that match exactly will be colored, from left to right."

----------


## debbiejmills

This game looks really great, such mind games, I love games but I also I'm interested in sports, my favorite sport basketball legends game, I like to play these games, it gives me pleasure.

----------


## jacobhue

Your writing is really informative, especially because it's so meaningful and updated. Thanks for sharing this wonderful post!

Your writing is really great. I’m so glad I read it. It kept me hooked the whole way through.

Thanks for this information. I really appreciate the information that you have provided.

https://www.imybkexperience.com/ https://www.mykfc-experience.com/ https://www.mybpcreditcard.one/

----------


## jennytrippi

Very cool. What do you think?

----------

